# What is wrong with me?



## 19289 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just found this site today while searching for explanations to what is wrong with me. I married a single father when I was a single mother and had a great life. I am very family orientated. Then the mother came back and won custody of my step son. We moved across the country to stay close to him, leaving all my family behind. Thats when the D came. Then 10 months later, she moved again and took the boy with her. I was pregnant so we waited for the baby to be born and moved to my husbands family after getting 50/50 custody. I have been taking imodium ad for 2 years and it wont stop.I cant go anywhere, I get horrible anxiety when I feel the urge, and I am breastfeeding a newborn so its tough to take per. meds. I get cramping, headaches,constant D, and anxiety. I feel like a prisoner. Cant even take a walk around the neighborhood with out runing home or drive to the mall because there might be traffic and I will have to go.Seems like it causes stress and depression. Used to be such an active person and now I am trapped.I saw a Dr. and he said to exercise, eliminate stress,( like thats possible?)and eat healthy.I have starved myself so I can leave my home for school events for the kids and fear I will never be able to make it through an interview for a job or my kids baseball game. HELP!!


----------



## 19920 (Jan 13, 2006)

Im sure everyone here can ampathize with your plight. Its possible that stress weakened your immune system and bacteria spreads around digestive tract, expands, and makes you sick. Just guessing but read around. Tons of great info here from smart people. Thank goodness. Good luck.


----------

